# Sage One



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone on the site have, or know where to try a Sage One eight weight? I got a Sage Method as a gift but just wanted to try a side by side comparison. I know this is a specific rod to find but just curious. Thanks


----------

